# notre, votre / nôtre, vôtre - prononciation



## la fée

Depuis que j'ai commencé à étudier la langue française, j'ai appris qu'on doit prononcer l'adjectif avec un o ouvert et le pronom avec un o fermé. Je viens pourtant d'entendre une journaliste de France 2 prononcer l'adjectif avec o fermé. S'agit-il d'un accent régional? Merci!


----------



## OLN

C'est très probablement un accent régional. Je ne vois pas d'autre explication.
(...il y a des gens, probablement les mêmes,  qui prononcent _autre_ / ɔtʀ /et pas / otʀ/ )


----------



## jekoh

Je vois une autre explication : le journaliste a peut-être pensé que les deux s'écrivaient avec un Ô, et donc il a prononcé l'adjectif avec un [o]. Donc une hypercorrection et une prononciation déduite de l'orthographe supposée.


----------



## Oddmania

Autant prononcer _nôtre _/ _vôtre _avec un _o _ouvert [ɔ] est très courant dans le Sud, autant prononcer _notre _/_ votre _avec un _o_ fermé, ça m'étonnera toujours ! Ce n'est pas caractéristique d'un quelconque accent, puisque _note,_ _vote,_ _grotte_ etc. ne sont jamais prononcés avec un _o_ fermé. C'est vraiment spécifique aux mots _notre _et _votre_. Je pense moi aussi que c'est une sorte de fausse hypercorrection. Le journaliste a également peut-être voulu accentuer le mot ("C'est *VOTRE* problème", par exemple), et la voyelle est sortie arrondie.


----------



## jekoh

Oddmania said:


> Autant prononcer _nôtre _/ _vôtre _avec un _o _ouvert [ɔ] est très courant dans le Sud,


C'est courant dans le Nord aussi.


----------



## Oddmania

Ah, c'est bon à savoir ! J'ai toujours cru que c'était une particularité du Sud (comme *côte *qui est indifférencié de *cotte*, ou *rôde *de *Rhodes*).


----------



## danielc

_Notre _et _nôtre_ ne sont jamais homonymes au Canada.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> C'est courant dans le Nord aussi.


 Première nouvelle ... !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


JClaudeK said:


> Première nouvelle ... !


Exactement. Vivement cet été que je revisite ma région, ma famille, mes amis.


----------



## plantin

Je confirme; c'est même souvent _not'_ et _le not'_ [nɔt] (sud Picardie, Aisne pour ce que je connais). Par chez moi aussi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alors la région parisienne ne doit pas se trouver au *n*ord de la France.


----------



## jekoh

La région parisienne n'est, en effet, pas dans le Nord.


----------



## danielc

plantin said:


> Je confirme; c'est même souvent _not'_ et _le not'_ [nɔt] (sud Picardie, Aisne pour ce que je connais). Par chez moi aussi.


C'est aussi possible chez nous (au Canada).


----------



## la fée

Je viens d'écouter le premier discours du nouveau président: lui aussi prononce les adjectifs "notre" et "votre" avec o fermé... pourquoi???


----------



## janpol

Mon dico ouvre le o de l'adjectif et ferme celui du pronom; personnellement, je ferme les deux (je vis dans la moitié nord de la France. M. Macron est un nordiste lui aussi). Peut-être y-a-t-il là une relation de cause à effet...


----------



## jekoh

J'ai plutôt l'impression que sa prononciation alterne entre O fermé et O ouvert.

Les prononciations varient grandement à l'intérieur de la « moitié nord », M. Macron par exemple prononce toujours un É fermé en finale, comme c'est la norme dans sa région d'origine, alors que, chez d'autres, le son E, avec ses nombreuses écritures, s'ouvre ou se ferme suivant des règles qui peuvent paraître fort complexes.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> J'ai plutôt l'impression que sa prononciation alterne entre O fermé et O ouvert.


Je suis d'accord. Sa prononciation du _o_ dans _notre/votre_ est d'ailleurs souvent intermédiaire : mi-ouvert, mi-fermé.


----------



## la fée

En tant que prof de FLE, je fais la distinction entre l'adjectif et le pronom même à l'oral et je cherche à apprendre la prononciation correcte à mes élèves... est-ce que je perds mon temps, alors?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Vous avez tout à fait raison. Enseigner une langue implique des choix dans sa prononciation , ce qui conduit à apprendre ce qu'il est convenu d'appeler la langue standard  qui est répertoriée par les dictionnaires de référence, comme Le Petit Robert qui indique bien  un o ouvert pour_ notre_ et un o fermé pour _nos_ et_ le nôtre_.


----------



## danielc

danielc said:


> _Notre _et _nôtre_ ne sont jamais homonymes au Canada.


Notre nouveau chef de l'opposition Pierre Poilievre, francophone de l'Ouest, a un drôle d'accent pour un Canadien français. Il prononce _votre_ comme _vôtre, _o fermé. Ce n'est pas la norme chez nous, du tout. Aussi par rapport à d'autres Canadiens français de la même province que lui que je connais ou que j'ai entendus.


----------

